# Day 6 of Xifaximin



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been on xifaximin since last wednesday night. I'm taking 2-200mg pills twice a day. So a total of 800 mg a day for 10 days... I see my GI on Friday and that will be about day 9. Nothing has really change which I'm upset about. I know there's been little blood, mucous along with some yeasty looking stuff. It's hard to explain... I'm having alot of gas??? I thought this should subside? Most of my BM are still formed though...And there smelly...Any advice??? Where do I go from here? Jeez!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiStart taking a strong probiotic before the end of the course of antibiotics, and continue to take themn for the next three months. this will give your guts a head start with repopulation of good bacteria.cheersIan


----------



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Ian, thanks for replying. I'm currently taking Saccomyces Boulardii...


----------

